# Kendall Jenner - Fendi Runway Show, Milan Fashion Week 19.09.2019 13x



## d.k.J. (24 Sep. 2019)




----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2019)

Interessantes Outfit  :thx:


----------



## Suicide King (24 Sep. 2019)

Ich mag die Haarfarbe nicht so bei ihr.


----------

